# Help - Cardinal Tetra fungus/disease



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a school of about 50 Cardinal Tetras and they have some kind of white growths on them. I thought it was ich/ick at first but it doesn't respond to treatment and doesn't exactly look like ick from the pictures I've seen. One of them has a white donut shape growing on it's side, another has a large growth on it's mouth. Several others have the typical looking white dots on their fins but are a little larger than what typical ick looks like. None of the other 75+ fish in the tank have anything on them, just the Cardinals. I have been treating the water with ick medication for the last 4 days and there has been zero change. I have the water temperature turned up to 86 degrees which I have read speeds up the life cycle of the ick parasite. I think, however, this is a cardinal specific problem. Anyone seen anything like this or have any suggestions?


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Pics ??


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you removed the filter carbon? It filters out medication.

The fact that only the tetras have it is typical. They are much more delicate fish, and are prone to disease more frequently than other fish.


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, I can't take a picture as the tank is too deep and they turn out as a blurry mess. I can't find anything online either that looks like what they have.

I'm not using a carbon filter, but I am only using a half dose of the medication. I have read many guides on how to treat ick and many of them say to use a half dose if you have scaleless fish or invertebrates, and I have both. Maybe I just need to give it more time, but most of what I read says that it should clear up within a couple of days. The only thing I haven't tried is salt because of my plants and scaleless fish. Does anyone think this is still a form of ich?


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Have u tried garlic juice soaking it in fish food?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Lil Gashog said:


> Have u tried garlic juice soaking it in fish food?


I wouldn't worry about the garlic; it's only useful for internal/digestive tract parasites. Ich is a skin infection.

I agree that half-dosing with inverts is the best, however, depending on how big/tough your inverts are they might be able to withstand a full dose. I'm dosing a full dose of Rid-Ich in my 10 gallon with a 3" long crayfish in there. He hates me, but it has saved 3 of my 6 fish that were in there (RIP poor black stripe tetras).


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

Garlic, really? I have never heard/read anything like that. I am using a half dose for my kuhli loaches too. I read that scaleless fish don't like ick medication either. Still, I think I'm done with this medication. I don't think it's ick. A couple of the Cardinals have large growths of this white stuff on their mouths, one has the large white donut on it's side and several others have smaller white dots on their fins. Some are looking a little ragged in the color department too. None seem to be under any stress though. They all act usual and eat fine. Starting this weekend I am going to do several frequent water changes to see if that helps them get over it and maybe another trip to the pet store pharmacy. Maybe one of the other medications for fungus will help.


----------

